# Downgrade von konqueror ohne den Rest von KDE

## Erdie

Kann man irgendwie den konqueror von 3.5.5 auf 3.5.3 downgraden und den Rest auf 3.5.5. lassen? Mit Konqueror 3.5.5 laufen offensichtlich keine flash Applicationen und es scheint keine Lösung zu geben. Ich möchte jetzt vermeiden, den ganzen KDE auf 3.5.3 downzugraden. 

Auf meine Frage, wieso im Konqueror 3.5.5 flash Apps nur in einer winzigen kleinen linken oberen Fläche im dazu vorgesehenden Feld dargestellt werden, wußte bis heute niemand eine Antwort  :Sad: 

Hier nochmal der Unterschied:

http://www.erdie.de/download/flash-im-konqueror.png

http://www.erdie.de/download/flash-im-firefox.png

Seitdem Konqueror auf 3.5.5 ist, ist flash einfach unbrauchbar geworden. Wenn man die "Zoom in" funktion beutzt wird nur die fläche in der oberen Ecke vergrößert. Es nützt nix.

-Erdie

----------

## c_m

hm, konqueror mal maskieren und mit --nodeps übersetzen?

Frage ist ob das läuft, wenn die kdelibs 3.5.5 sind..

----------

## franzf

Welche Flash-Version verwendest du denn?

Ich verwende die aktuellste hardmasked, und konnte bisher keinerlei Einschränkungen feststellen.

Im speziellen wird deine angegebene Seite korrekt angezeigt.

Man kann im Flash auch zoomen. Du kannst dir ja einfach die Filmchen, welche du unbedingt benötigst, immer großzoomen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nimm mal die neueste Flash Version. Leg dann einen komplett neuen KDE Nutzer an, und teste es dann nochmal.

Tobi

----------

## Erdie

Hallo,

danke schonmal für die Antworten.

1. Das Problem besteht bei Flash 7 und 9. Momentan nutze ich 9 wegen ALSA Unterstützung. 

2. Mit beiden hat es im KDE 3.5.3 funktioniert

3. Neuer Benutzer hat dasselbe Problem

4. Wie gesagt, zoomen bringt nix weil dann in dem winzigen Fenster nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt des Flash Plugins angezeigt wird.

Frage: Wie soll ich konqueror maskieren wenn es keine ebuild dafür gibt? Leider setzen die KDE Paket immer die Pakete derselber Version vorraus, also : kdebase 3.5.5 braucht kdelibs 3.5.5 etc.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Finswimmer

Was hast du denn geändert, dass es nicht mehr geht?

genlop -l sagt dir, was du in letzter Zeit installiert hast.

Ansonsten lass mal revdep-rebuild laufen, evtl hast du ja noch irgendwelche Restbestände von einer früheren manuellen Flash Installation, auf die nun munter zugegriffen wird.

Tobi

----------

## Edward Nigma

Also von einem Downgrade rate ich erst mal ab, da die Seite bei mir im Konqueror 3.5.5 und Flashpayer 7 normal angezeigt wird. 

Es muß also bei dir an etwas anderem liegen. Vielleicht ein Useflag?

----------

## nikaya

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Frage: Wie soll ich konqueror maskieren wenn es keine ebuild dafür gibt? Leider setzen die KDE Paket immer die Pakete derselber Version vorraus, also : kdebase 3.5.5 braucht kdelibs 3.5.5 etc.
> 
> 

 

Falls Du das modulare KDE benutzt,wovon ich mal ausgehe,gibt es natürlich ein Ebuild für Konqueror:klick

Leider gibt es anscheinend keins für konqueror-3.5.3 sondern nur für konqueror-3.5.2,jedenfalls im Portage-Tree.

Da es bei anderen funktioniert würde ich das aber auch erstmal hintenan stellen.Dann muß der Fehler woanders sein.

----------

## franzf

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   
> 
> Frage: Wie soll ich konqueror maskieren wenn es keine ebuild dafür gibt? Leider setzen die KDE Paket immer die Pakete derselber Version vorraus, also : kdebase 3.5.5 braucht kdelibs 3.5.5 etc.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hier kannste dir eins aussuchen  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich benutze keine modularen KDE, meiner war leider immer monolitisch  :Wink:  Da habe ich wohl was verpasst, wie wechselt man denn am besten? Darüberhinaus kann ich genau den Grund benennen, wann das Prolbem aufgetreten ist: Seit dem Upgrade auf KDE 3.5.5 ist der Fehler da, vorher liefen flash 7 und 9 problemlos.

Frage an die, bei denen es funktioniert: Habt ihr denn auch ein reines AMD64 System? Ansonsten kann es ja sein, daß ich bei Euch funktioniert und bei mir nicht.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## nikaya

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich benutze keine modularen KDE, meiner war leider immer monolitisch  

 

Sorry,ich war davon ausgegangen dass Du als "leet" schon auf modular gewechselt hast.  :Laughing:  Ab KDE4 gibt es sowieso nur noch Split-Ebuilds.

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da habe ich wohl was verpasst, wie wechselt man denn am besten?

 

Das hier kennst Du?:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

Ich hatte es mit folgendem Befehl entfernt:

```
emerge -Ca $(for package in `equery list | grep kde-base | grep 3.4.` ; do echo -n "=${package} " ; done)
```

Es müßte aber auch gehen alle Pakete,die Du so hast,zu entfernen,vor allem natürlich kdebase.Anschließend "emerge --depclean -av" und evtl noch "revdep-rebuild".

Danach am besten kdebase-meta installieren und den Rest nach Bedarf.

----------

## Erdie

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry,ich war davon ausgegangen dass Du als "leet" schon auf modular gewechselt hast.  Ab KDE4 gibt es sowieso nur noch Split-Ebuilds.
> 
> 

 

Naja, ich bekenne mich schuldig  :Wink:  Normalerweise benutze ich meinen Rechner einfach nur so und wenn es ein Problem gibt, versuche ich es zu lösen. Ansonsten freue ich mich, daß es keine Probleme gibt   :Laughing:  Und da ich monolthisch aufgewachsen bin (hab meine Kiste vor ca. 3 Jahren installiert) hatte ich das nicht geändert, weil es eben lief. Und irgendwie ist mir der modulare KDE als Option gar nicht bewußt gewesen. Wird mir jetzt der l33t - Status aberkannt?  :Mr. Green: 

So wie sich die Sache herausstellt, werde ich wohl das Problem ignorieren bis es KDE4 gibt und damit leben. Umstellen auf modular ist mir jetzt zu aufwendig, erst recht da ich nicht weiß ob ich das Problem damit wirklich lösen kann.

Und noch ein Problem: Mein Arbeitszimmer wird jetzt von meinem 3 jährigen Sohn besetzt und mein Rechner ins Schlafzimmer verbannt. Die Nacht durchlaufen lassen ist nicht mehr, mir wär das egal aber frag mal eine Frau ob die das mitmacht   :Embarassed:  Fazit: Stundenlange Kompilier - Aktionen werden zunehmend problematischer ..

Danke  nochmal an alle

Erdie

----------

## nikaya

Bei meinem Konqueror geht Flash übrigens auch nicht,jedenfalls nicht auf die herkömmliche Art.Hatte da mal ein wenig rumgefummelt und es dann sein gelassen da ich fast ausschließlich Opera benutze.

Die,bei denen es funktioniert,könnten ja mal schreiben wie sie es hinbekommen haben.  :Wink: 

Ich hatte für mich getippt das ich ein Paket übersehen habe zu installieren,da ich Split-Ebuilds nutze.Aber beim Mono-KDE kann das ja nicht sein.

----------

## Carlo

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Mit Konqueror 3.5.5 laufen offensichtlich keine flash Applicationen

 

Doch, tun sie. Dein Problem ist nicht Konqueror.

----------

## Erdie

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Mit Konqueror 3.5.5 laufen offensichtlich keine flash Applicationen 
> 
> Doch, tun sie. Dein Problem ist nicht Konqueror.

 

Es muß aber KDE 3.5.5 sein, denn 100% tig nach dem Upgrade hatte ich das Problem. Und ich bin auf x86_64 und benutze einen 32bit nspluginscan und nspluginwrapper. Aber es läuft ja, nur mit einem fatalen Fehler.

Edit: Das ärgerliche daran ist, daß man manchmal auf den konqueror angwiesen ist, wenn man sows wie knewsticker benutzt, da wird konqueror  standartmäßig gestartet, firefox wäre auch für mal kurz reingucken zu langsam. Und für mich ist flash wichtig wegen folgender Seite:

http://freesound.iua.upf.edu

Die machen die Vorschau mit flash plugins. Ich bin dort sehr aktiv.

-Erdie

----------

